# Rimanendo a sua disposizione per ogni ulteriore necessità



## Justelah

Salve,

terminando una lettera o email formale, come tradurre in francese l'espressione _"rimanendo a sua disposizione per ogni ulteriore *necessità*"_? (E sottolineo "necessità", non informazione, chiarimento, ecc...)
È corretto tradurre _"En restant à votre disposition pour toute nécessité"_? 

Grazie a tutti fin da ora!


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Salve, Justelah,

"pour toute nécessité" non è un' espressione abituale in francese.

Suggerisco : Restant / Je reste à votre disposition en cas de nécessité.

Ma se vuoi sottolineare "necessità", non informazione, chiarimento, ecc..., che ne diriesti di _specificarlo _?
Per esempio (non conosco il contesto...) :
"Je pense vous avoir communiqué toutes les informations que vous demandiez, mais je reste à votre disposition en cas de nécessité."

Buona giornata !


----------



## Justelah

Grazie, LesCopainsd'abord!
Il contesto è questo: ho ricevuto un'email da parte di un iscritto all'Associazione per la quale collaboro, il quale mi chiede di correggere il suo indirizzo registrato nel nostro database. Io ho risposto comunicando l'avvenuta correzione e poi volevo chiudere l'email - come avrei fatto in italiano - dicendo "rimanendo a sua disposizione per ogni ulteriore necessità, porgiamo cordiali saluti".
È un modo formale per chiudere l'email, per comunicare il fatto che "noi" (lo staff dell'associazione) rimaniamo a disposizione dell'associato. Non avrei usato né "informazione", "né chiarimento" perché in questo caso, appunto, l'associato non richiedeva informazioni né chiarimenti, ma solamente di apportare una correzione nel nostro database. È un semplice "rimaniamo a sua disposizione"...


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Ah, capisco meglio. 
Forse allora "Restant à votre disposition, nous vous adressons nos cordiales salutations" (oppure "Toujours à votre disposition, ecc")


----------



## EnaHale

Ciao
"je reste à votre disposition si nécessaire" funziona anche


----------



## Aliph

EnaHale said:


> Ciao
> "je reste à votre disposition si nécessaire" funziona anche


Mi sembra più conciso e meno formale.


----------

